# Fast group ride in portola valley on Wednesdays



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I saw a fast group in Portola Valley around 6 PM on a Wednesday. I was wondering if anyone knows what this ride is.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> I saw a fast group in Portola Valley around 6 PM on a Wednesday. I was wondering if anyone knows what this ride is.
> Thanks in advance.


Valley ride. It departs the Peet's in Los Altos at ~6:10. It goes up through Huddart park from Greer to Kings mountain (which you can skip) and back to Foothill. 

Its a fast but relatively sane ride.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Does it go through the winter as well?


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> Thanks for the info! Does it go through the winter as well?


It ends when daylight savings time ends.


----------



## DrDaleEMS (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone done this and would you do it again?


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

Probably did it a dozen times this season. Good training ride.


----------



## Barger285 (Sep 9, 2012)

nice taining!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Daylight savings time ends in November 4th. So does this ride go till then?


----------

